# Battery Status



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

So, I'm perplexed. My battery is showing 90% but my notification light is green (not amber) when plugged in. I just charged to 100 last night and cleared my battery stats... Anyone else getting this... On CM.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats just the way it is on AOSP roms


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good to know.. Thx


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering this to any way to change it i like the green light to coe on at 100


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

shaggy5991 said:


> I was wondering this to any way to change it i like the green light to coe on at 100


What? And no, there isn't. Not on AOSP ROMs at least.

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------

